# PT/DIY Livery Chesham area



## Flyer78 (5 February 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for private yards in the Chesham area and having problems finding them as am fairly new to the area. Looking for a small-ish yard but preferably with a school and doorstop hacking for a 14.2 gelding. Moving from current yard due to it being closed down.

Any ideas/contacts welcomed. Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 February 2013)

have you tried looking in the  Chiltern and Thames Rider Magazine??


----------



## joycemorgan (21 October 2014)

Hiya,
I've just spotted your very old message.  Are you still looking for a small private yard in Chesham for your gelding by any chance?  I currently have 1 space if you are interested.
Best regards,
Joyce


----------



## joycemorgan (21 October 2014)

PS You can view my yard on www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Moya_999 (29 October 2014)

joycemorgan said:



			PS You can view my yard on www.liverylist.co.uk

Click to expand...

 or 

http://www.tackswaps.co.uk/buckinghamshire.htm

or 

http://www.liveryfinder.co.uk/faq/default.htm


----------

